# Full of Bull



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

Went out Sunday for a bit and hooked up with this Red. It pulled my anchor loose for about 20 yards when it hit! I thought it had to be a shark at first. Very fun catch and release.


----------



## stocke2 (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow! I bet that was awesome.
Almost like hooking your kayak to a ski boat.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

No wake!!!! You didn't see the signs!!!! geeezzzzzzzz hahaha nice un and a fun ride!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet! What did you catch him on?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work on that Bull Redfish.
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow really nice fish!! Ive always wanted to catch a real bull red!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BIGGUN!

Good job.

Jim


----------



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks. I actually caught him on a frozen cigar minnow. I had planned on trolling for kings in the gulf but when I got there it had too much wind on it. 1st red I've caught on a cigar minnow. Not sure if that was blind luck or what?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice bull red.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Very nice! That is a lot of fun right there on a yak!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

When I read it before seeing the picture, I assumed you were talking about on a boat. I was getting ready to start calling bs on the anchor dragging thing lol

Great fish man!! Not the easiest in a kayak either.


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

stocke2 said:


> Wow! I bet that was awesome.
> Almost like hooking your kayak to a ski boat.


No. It's actually nothing like that.


----------

